# PitBoss temp issues



## Flint76 (Jun 10, 2020)

I just got a pit boss 820pro.   I know that pellet smokers fluctuate in temp, but I seem to be consistently running low temps. I set dial to 350 and I run around 290 on my external thermometer while the  built I probe says 340....  when I set it to smoke, the temp reads 170  - 210 depending. I've only used it twice . But so far it seems to be incredibly innacurate  at temp control.   How can I improve it?   Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Nshamy (Jun 10, 2020)

From what you are saying, it sounds like the dial setting and built in thermometer are reading similar, thats good. When it comes to the external temp you have to consider the location on the smoker it is taking the reading from in relation the built in internal thermometer. This different in location on the smoker can give different readings. In this case, if you have both thermometers in the same general spot and they are reading differently, accuracy of the external would be the issue.

 From my experience with pellet grills, there can always be temp fluctuation (+/- 10° - 15°).


----------



## WaterRat (Jun 10, 2020)

On the "smoke" setting you can adjust temp with the "p" value. Takes some getting used to and is more influenced by ambient conditions than the regular temp setting. As for the temp variance internal/external, I think 

 Nshamy
 has it covered.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 10, 2020)

Not sure what  you're process is, but it is important with pellet grills/smokers to pre-heat adequately before using. While I don't have a Pitboss, I preheat my pellet smoker for 45 minutes to an hour at 450. I've found this helps tremendously in stabilizing the temperature. 

Temperature swings of 25 degrees are so are not that big of an issue in my mind. However, if you are concerned about it you might try a heat sink of some sort: unglazed bricks, large pan of sand, etc. to smooth out the fluctuations.


----------



## Airsick (Jun 10, 2020)

Flint, look for my thread Pit boss fubar to see what I went through trying to get mine to stay closer to setpoint.   I, too, was unhappy, so I tried to buy a Savannah PID controller, but finding none available, went for the Smoke Daddy.  It got worse.  I wound up replacing the fan, controller, and auger and buying a heat deflector.  Now I can nail temps.  If I were you, I'd try the heat deflector first.  If you get the one from Smoke Daddy, which is a substantial 10 ga, you'll have to flatten out the drip shields a little.  Don't be afraid to flatten, it works out fine.  I also made a bracket and moved the heat sensor toward the middle of the smoker.  If you don't want to go through all this, then accept the 25 deg swings or sell it to a friend.


----------



## brian985 (Jun 10, 2020)

I just got a pit boss too. Mine runs hot, like very hot. I'll set it to 250 and sometimes it'll be up around 300. I do intend on calling them soon. I've heard this is a possible solution where they can send a new control board. I was just hoping that mine wouldn't have this defect.


----------



## Flint76 (Jun 11, 2020)

brian985 said:


> I just got a pit boss too. Mine runs hot, like very hot. I'll set it to 250 and sometimes it'll be up around 300. I do intend on calling them soon. I've heard this is a possible solution where they can send a new control board. I was just hoping that mine wouldn't have this defect.


Is it temp overshoot?  It should settle back down after a while.  I'm going to invest in some unglazed bricks for the bottom, and an insulated blanket


----------

